# Tomorrow's the day



## Rhys (Jun 7, 2008)

Well, tomorrow's the day - I get to do my first Bridal Shower. I'll try to get there an hour early in order to get the setup before people start to arrive. Then to get the Bride-to-be as she's greeting/opening the door to guests. Then there're the group shots and the fun shots of people laughing.

I'm licenced and insured and fully loaded with two bodies, two flashes (420EX and 580EX). The cameras are both different but I hope I don't get too many problems with using a 30D and an XT. Actually I almost bought a second XT rather than a 30D.


----------



## muli84 (Jun 8, 2008)

*Good luck!!!*
*Tell us how it go, ok?*


----------



## tirediron (Jun 8, 2008)

What ^^ said!


----------



## Rhys (Jun 8, 2008)

Well, I turned up and found that it had all been canceled. Nobody told me though. That's the last time I ever book an event for somebody at short notice without a booking fee paid in advance. The lawyer whose party it was, was apologetic as was her dad. Her mother was alleged to have been supposed to be calling me. That was their story anyway. It turned out to be a rented house although in perfect condition with a perfect garden and in an area that was coming up from 5 abandoned houses to every 3 occupied to currently 2 abandoned to 5 occupied.


----------



## Dave127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Rhys said:


> Well, I turned up and found that it had all been canceled. Nobody told me though. That's the last time I ever book an event for somebody at short notice without a booking fee paid in advance. The lawyer whose party it was, was apologetic as was her dad. Her mother was alleged to have been supposed to be calling me. That was their story anyway. It turned out to be a rented house although in perfect condition with a perfect garden and in an area that was coming up from 5 abandoned houses to every 3 occupied to currently 2 abandoned to 5 occupied.


 
Wow that is too bad. I agree always get nonrefundable deposits.


----------



## Rhys (Jun 8, 2008)

Dave127 said:


> Wow that is too bad. I agree always get nonrefundable deposits.



All the creeps seem to come out of the woodwork when I try to make a living


----------



## Bthornton (Jun 8, 2008)

I know it sucks but just learn from it. Always get that deposit in advance. 
There are so many reasons why they did not call and you will never know. Just be the bigger person and say nothing bad about them. Who knows they may feel bad and tell others how great you were about it. That happended to me way back when. I had someone blow off an appointment and when I contacted them I really got no reason why but I ended up getting 2 new customers from that person giving my name to others.
Go figure!


----------



## Dave127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Rhys said:


> All the creeps seem to come out of the woodwork when I try to make a living


 
It may seem that way but you just have to push harder. I have run until recently, my own bisiness for 11 years and can tell you I always had to push and push. Some of the best advises I can give is, always apear to be busy even whaen your not. Always talk with confidence of your services. Don't bash or speek bad of the compitition, avoid it all together. Stay positive and always half full never half empty.

I'm now trying to decided what I'm going to do for a living and facing the same sh..y economy as everyone else but can tell you I will push through.


----------



## Rhys (Jun 9, 2008)

Why did you quit your business?


----------



## Dave127 (Jun 9, 2008)

Rhys said:


> Why did you quit your business?


 
I wouldn't say I quit but......

I wasnt happy with my business partner of 11 years. Basically I worked 2 to 3 times the hours as him and was talked down to constantly. I had enough and we couldnt see eye to eye. So I basically said that this had to end. 

After long discussions, the state of the economy, and the daily expense with the type of business I was in, I took a buy out. The money wasnt enough, but its better to get out of a bad situation with something VS nothing. Now Ive been home for 4 weeks with no pay, but hopefully will be able to collect on the unemployment that I paid into while looking for my next move. I would like to do photography full time, but feel its better to learn over time at a slower pace rather than rush in. Also the economy is really bad and getting worse. My plans are for now, look for work and practice/learn at night and on the weekends and see what it develops into. 

I am looking into wedding photography because it pays well, they can be a lot of fun, and is mostly on the weekends. I hate to give up my weekends with the family, but you have to do what you have to do to make a living.


----------



## Rhys (Jun 9, 2008)

Fair enough - why not start up as a competitor - sounds like you did all the work anyway.


----------



## Dave127 (Jun 9, 2008)

Rhys said:


> Fair enough - why not start up as a competitor - sounds like you did all the work anyway.


 
I thought about it but would have to wait a year with the no compete clause. My partner always held one part of the technology side from me, but Im working on learning it and will take time. The other problem is the economy. My business dealt with luxury items/services and is really slow at this time. My feeling is he wont make it long, a year or two before it gos under and he will loses a lot of $$$ in the in term. Not to mention, Im looking to do something new. I have been doing the same thing for 22 years and need a change.


----------



## Rhys (Jun 9, 2008)

Fair enough. With the economy nosediving you'll have to get into something that won't go phut. People always have to eat, drink, gamble, bank and get medical stuff.


----------



## Dave127 (Jun 9, 2008)

Rhys said:


> Fair enough. With the economy nosediving you'll have to get into something that won't go phut. People always have to eat, drink, gamble, bank and get medical stuff.


 
Most of those won't go phut. I wish I could get into the medical field, but it would take too much schooling. I'm taking some time and finishing some open projects and reading a lot on here.


----------



## cdanddvdpublisher (Jun 9, 2008)

rough things happen; learn from it, move on and get your way to where you want to be. don't worry, it will happen


----------



## Rhys (Jun 10, 2008)

I agree. It was a wake-up call about the stupid things that happen. I'm going to sit down and redesign my packages so they offer things other photographers do not. Then I'll edit my contracts a little. I think editing the wedding contract to be a general photography contract might be a good idea.


----------

